# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Read this for PCT uses of Steroid Cleanse

## powerliftmike

We have absolutely no proof that steroid cleanse is a substitute for PCT. And I strongly think it wouldnt work. Why? Because let's say for the sake of the argument that steroid cleanse cleared out all metabolites of the drug in question in 5 days time. This doesnt effect the HPT axis. You are still supressed from your cycle and your body is still out of hormonal balance. It doesnt matter if the AAS disappears you still must use clomid, nolvadex , etc & time to upregulate the HPTA.

I just see so many questions about not needing PCT with this product. Hope this helps.

----------


## dabigcheese

No but someone like me who is extremely susceptible to deca dick and suffers for weeks on end until the deca is out of the system may get some relief, no?

----------


## BIGRTHABETTR

> We have absolutely no proof that steroid cleanse is a substitute for PCT. And I strongly think it wouldnt work. Why? Because let's say for the sake of the argument that steroid cleanse cleared out all metabolites of the drug in question in 5 days time. This doesnt effect the HPT axis. You are still supressed from your cycle and your body is still out of hormonal balance. It doesnt matter if the AAS disappears you still must use clomid, nolvadex , etc & time to upregulate the HPTA.
> 
> I just see so many questions about not needing PCT with this product. Hope this helps.


Good post also does nothing to help with estrogen rebound.

----------


## vestax

No but it may help getting rid of long esters....the fact that they are IN your body means you are still being supressed.

I personally think getting everything out of your body in a week post cycle and then jumping into hooker's PCT is going to be highly effective- and thats what i'm doing after this 14 weeker of prop/tren 


i will post blood results

----------


## powerliftmike

> No but someone like me who is extremely susceptible to deca dick and suffers for weeks on end until the deca is out of the system may get some relief, no?


We dont have evidence that it clears deca yet. So far it has failed to do so.

----------


## Whitey

It's possible that even the compounds it cannot eliminate may be reduced to some extent. And while it certainly wouldn't help boost the HPTA, it certainly might speed the PCT process by removing suppressing metabolites. I'd definitely use it myself if I could justify the $110 price tag for PCT purposes. There isn't a discount or anything on this for board members, is there?

----------


## MMA

i believe the point of the original data wasn't that there was some kind of theory that it was SUPPOSED to work as PCT, but simly that it HAD worked as PCT. this was a surprise to everybody, but i try to match my theories to my facts, not my facts to my theories. nobody has suggested a serious theory about WHY this worked, but if it these results can be reliably reproduced, why not take advantage?

----------


## RUI-Products

IT doesn't do anything for Deca ....it is the only one.

----------


## Doc.Sust

it doesnt do anything for tren or eq either

----------


## RUI-Products

yes it does a great job of tren accetate and eq. I'm not sure about tren enth.

----------

